# Mucus Plug



## Windhaven (Apr 18, 2013)

What is the LONGEST anyone has had a mare go before foaling after loosing her mucus plug?

I had one in the past go about 1 1/2 weeks before foaling.

I have a mare that is about 300 days right now. She was only bred one heat cycle but had a very long heat cycle(14 days).

So if she took in the middle of her heat cycle she would be at 300 days but if she took at the end of her heat cycle like most mares do she would only be 293 days.

I noticed this morning she has lost her mucus plug but has very little bag. She is also a maiden mare, so no foaling history.

Good thing is I have a mare that is probably going to foal tonight and I will be able to milk her out and freeze it for the colestrum(sp). Just in case.

I have got my answer. Thanks


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 18, 2013)

If she lost it over a week ago, how did you notice it this am?


----------



## supaspot (Apr 18, 2013)

sounds the one that lost it over a week ago is not the mare that lost hers this morning


----------



## Windhaven (Apr 18, 2013)

Different mare years ago lost hers and lasted 1 week and a half before foaling. NOT this mare.

Sorry for the confussion.

I was just wondering for anyone who has seen their mares loose their mucus plug, what is the LONGEST they went before foaling????

Because this mare I am concerned about has NO bag.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 18, 2013)

check out crayonbox miniatures website for photos and signs of foaling. great photos and may help.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 18, 2013)

Every mare is different. We don't go by the mucus plug. Many don't even show that.

Watch for the many other signs.... Crayonbox is a good source. And we've got a page on the subject too.


----------



## Windhaven (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a little information: I have been in horses for over 40 years. Had many many foals, big and mini, so I am not new to this.

But this mare has been different from the start and has me worried.

I have not seen many mucus plugs myself but I have seen a few.

I know once the mucus plug is expelled it can let in infection if they don't foal soon.

So I was just asking how many people have noticed the mucus plug and how LONG they lasted before foaling.

This mare does not look ready and just trying to get prepared for the worst in case she is aborting.

If anyone has seen the mucus plug and had their mares foal later, I would love to hear how long it was.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## supaspot (Apr 19, 2013)

have seen very few , and al have been 24-36 hours before foaling


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

It has been known for mares to go nearly 2 weeks after losing their plug. It could be the foal is putting pressure on her cervix. I wouldn't worry about infection at this point. Many maidens bag up after foaling but it is a good idea to collect some colostrum just in case. Good luck and safe foaling


----------



## supaspot (Apr 19, 2013)

Ill echo that ....Good luck and safe foaling


----------



## Miniv (Apr 19, 2013)

The very few times we've observed a mucus plug in 23 years, I think the mare foaled within two days.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, I'm not ever going to breed, but I want to know what terms mean, as I do read when someone asks a question like this...what does it mean when you are all talking about a "bag"?


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2013)

A 'bag' is a mare's udder. The term 'bagging up' is when the udder starts to fill prior to foaling.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## supaspot (Apr 20, 2013)

it could also refer to the placenta as in red bag delivery


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 20, 2013)

The term, when I have seen it, about the bag, is before foaling. So I would think it would be the utter filling up.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 20, 2013)

I have only ever, in fifty years of breeding, seen a plug ONCE!!!





That time the mare went three days and bagged up at twice the speed of sound. The last thing I want to do is worry you even more, but if you think your Vet knows more than you do about these things, I would be asking. If they don't then hopefully someone on here will chime in.

Where's Dr Taylor when you need him??





ETA: You might try taking the question to the foaling Forum.....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

How is she doing? I would love an update


----------



## weerunner (Apr 21, 2013)

I had one go 7 days with no issues when she finally got around to foaling. I would be wondering though if she doens't have much of a bag and she lost the mucous plug already. Looks like your girl is going to foal early and make her bag real quick near or at the end. I'd be watching close for all the other signs.


----------



## Windhaven (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input on my questions.

As for an update: the mare, Lucy, is still holding. Getting a bag little by little but not anywhere close to what I would say as having one that means she is going to foal soon. It has been 5 days since she lost her plug. Yes I do know they can bag up the last minute or after, but they usually have some kind of a bag started. I had one that bagged up in two days.

She really has not relaxed in the vulva area or hind end.

She is a maiden mare but has carried this foal way down. She has looked like she has dropped in the belly for 3 months. I will get try to get pictures today so you can see what she looks like.

As for watching, I start checking my mares every day when they are two months out from their foaling date. I have had one born at 298 days so I know it can happen. So I start checking mares so I am prepared for when they finally do decide to go and it helps with maiden mares so they get use to being touched in places you normally don't.

And she is on camera.

Also I was told that when a mare looses her mucus plug that has opened the canal into the womb and it can lead to infection if she doesn't foal soon. Can't remember who told me that, but I think it was one of the vets. I have worked closely with all my vets and have worked with two reproductive specialist in the past and always asked lots of questions.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking forward to pics. On the mare watchers forum we are seeing a lot of mares going way over their date this year. One foaled yesterday at 358 days


----------



## Windhaven (Apr 23, 2013)

Update on Lucy:

Day 6 after loosing plug. She is slowly bagging up. Not much change in vulva or softening of hind end muscles.

She has always carried her baby low. Here are some pictures that I took yesterday.









And here is one for comparison that I took back in Feb.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, Is foal moving? Just curious. I would have a vet come and check and maybe do a portable ultrasound if she is making you nervous. Would be good not to have any foaling surprises. take care and best wishes.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and the update, she looks great. I am glad she is bagging up



Not long now and baby will be here.


----------

